# Weights at Home?



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,

joined my gym back in February, however, getting to the Gym isn't always possible, at least not half as much as I'd like.

decided to invest in a set of weights for home, dumbbells/barbells set or something. could any of you guys recommend a decent set, reasonably priced? of if there is a certain place/website you guys all use for stuff like this ??. any advice would be great!

also, if you could think of anything else that might come in handy for home, please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

gumtree freebies mate!

I got barbell and dumbell bars, plates. Had to buy the springy holder thingies at the ends tho

Bought a bench for £20, EZ bar for a tenner.

Now saving £200 for a power rack. My neighbour said he would build me one, but I want want one with welds, not blutack.


----------



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

flippin eck! that's a steal mate! good work, I never even thought of Gumtree, will deffo give it a go!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> gumtree freebies mate!
> 
> I got barbell and dumbell bars, plates. Had to buy the springy holder thingies at the ends tho
> 
> ...


I have always thought racks are too expensive, far better getting a few steel box sections and let a welder at it Focus on gymgear now a days seem to how how pretty it looks


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Nah i like secondhand ready mades. Thats why i married a woman with children


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> Nah i like secondhand ready mades. *Thats why i married a woman with children*


Smart and no real commitments, haha.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

This rack says it's OK up to 250 kg:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/MiraFit-Power-Rack-Weight-Lifting/dp/B00QACJNKU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1443950378&sr=8-3&keywords=power+rack

There's a thread here from someone who bought one:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/241448-mirafit-power-rack-reviews/?do=embed

In terms of weights, the first decision to make is if you want to go the 1" or 2" route. If you end up lifting decent weights then you'll need to go to 2" (Olympic size) so this is probably the best option, although it is more expensive.

When it comes to buying a bench I would personally make sure it is one that allows you to do decline lifts.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Disagree.

Start with anything that's free or cheap.

Do squats, chest back and shoulders at home

Make it a point to go to gym for specialist machines like Smith or leg press


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Disagree.
> 
> Start with anything that's free or cheap.
> 
> ...


What are you disagreeing with?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh sorry.

I disagree that starting off 1" or 2" should be a major buying decision.

Just buy what's cheap and make a start.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Oh sorry.
> 
> I disagree that starting off 1" or 2" should be a major buying decision.
> 
> Just buy what's cheap and make a start.


Just a factor to consider, as if you end up with loads of 1" stuff and then later on have to re-buy everything to go to 2" it costs more in the long run. Although I guess if you manage to re-sell your 1" stuff then less so... Also bear in mind the OP isn't a complete beginner, he's been training for 8 months.

It really depends how strong the OP is, and what if anything he is able to find cheap locally. Whenever I've looked on eBay/Gumtree I've ended up finding new weights off eBay/Amazon are just as cheap, without the hassle of having to drive to pick stuff up.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ebay mate always joblots on s**t loads of weight gear


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Wives and girlfriends chuck the stuff out or simply give it away.

I got a high-spec elliptical for andrid sovs and a high spec treadmill for 200.

Used both for a year til she sez we need the space for XYZ.

Flogged them for the same as I bought them for.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Just a factor to consider, as if you end up with loads of 1" stuff and then later on have to re-buy everything to go to 2" it costs more in the long run. Although I guess if you manage to re-sell your 1" stuff then less so... Also bear in mind the OP isn't a complete beginner, he's been training for 8 months.


what weights can you realistically get on a 1" bar (for dumbbells)? I only ever use 2" for bars and dumbbells are fixed weights.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> what weights can you realistically get on a 1" bar (for dumbbells)?


The ones I have will go up to 50 kg each if you only use metal 5 kg plates.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> The ones I have will go up to 50 kg each if you only use metal 5 kg plates.


ok not bad, although no point mixing the two, use same plates for dumbbells and bar


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> what weights can you realistically get on a 1" bar (for dumbbells)? I only ever use 2" for bars and dumbbells are fixed weights.


I work seven days a week and have to train at home a lot. .I uae one inxh chrome bars and iron plates..Its best if u get as many ten kg plates as u can. .other wise u cant fit as much on..I can get 160kg on the barbell..bends like fck and plates are only just over half way on..and dumbells can get 60kg in ten kgs on them...dumbell and locks weigh 1.5kg and bar is about 6.8kgs..ez bar can fit 60kg on it easy


----------

